# Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht



## Trickyfisher (3. Oktober 2017)

Hai Kollegen
Anfang Jänner solls wieder ans Rote Meer auf eine "Neujahrs Expedition"  gehen, für die noch Teilnehmer gesucht werden, um die Gruppe voll zu  machen, da die Tour sonst nicht stattfinden kann.
ein paar Eckdaten: 
Die Tour geht vom 04-11. Jänner 2018, Abfahrtshafen ist Hamata (südlich  von Marsa Alam), von dort geht es tief in den Süden bis knapp an die  Sudanesische Grenze, Zielgebiete sind zB. Raas Banas,  Abu Madd,  Humairah, Shalatin und das legendäre St Johns Reef.
Wir wohnen dort 6 Tage an Bord eines großen Bootes, es wird gejiggt,  gepoppert, getrollt, grundgefischt und in der Nacht am Ankerplatz ist  sogar Hai möglich.
Veranstaltet wird die Tour von Kai Witt von Global Fishing Adventures, Einzelheiten dazu gibts da 
weltweit-angeln.de/news/53/22/…er-ins-suedliche-aegypten
Dort gibts auch ein nettes Video (Der mit den GT am Bild bin übrigends ich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Kosten Tut der ganze Spaß inkl. Flüge, Boot und volle Verpflegung nur  1990 Euro!!! Da kommt ausser Bier, Visagebühren und Trinkgelder wirklich  nichts mehr dazu.
Ihr findetim Big Game Board auch einen Bericht von der letzten Tour heuer  im Jänner (kann man auch ohne Registrierung anschauen), ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, mir hats sehr gut  gefallen und es war auch Alles super organisiert, für die Probleme mit  dem Fluggepäck konnte Kai absolut nichts, das war die alleinige Schuld  von Air Berlin, kein Wunder, dass die Pleite gegangen sind.
Zur Tour generell ist zu sagen, man kann das Rote Meer natürlich nicht  mit anderen Top Testinationen wie Madagaskar, Adamanen oder Ascension  vergleichen, die Fische mussten "erarbeitet" werden aber wir haben doch  ein paar schöne Stücke gefangen und es ist natürlich immer auch eine  fette Überraschung drinn.
Wer täglich viele Kapitale Fische fangen will, ist sicher wo Anders besser drann, zahlt dafür aber auch gleich mal das Doppelte.
Wer im Jänner dem Nasskalten Winterwetter den Finger zeigen und eine  schöne Woche mit Gleichgesinnten am Meer verbringen  und dabei ein paar  schöne Fische fangen will, für den ist diese Tour genau das Richtige,  auch für Kollegen mit der eher schmalen Geldbörse oder wer in diese  Angelmethoden mal reinschnuppern will, ohne gleich mal Unsummen  auszugeben.
Also, wenn sich wer von euch überlegt, mitzufahren, schreibt bitte mich oder Kai Witt direkt an, wäre echt toll, wenn sich noch 3 Mann finden würden, ich  bin sicher mit dabei #h
TL
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

Hai Kollegen
Hol den trööt nochmal hoch, da immer noch 2 Mann gesucht werden, um die Gruppe voll zu bekommen.
Also,  wenn wer von euch Lust und Laune hat, im Jänner den Winter mal die  lange Nase zu zeigen und eine schöne Woche beim Hochseefischen zu  verbringen und das Alles noch dazu zu einen wirklich günstigen Preis,  meldet euch bitte, am besten direkt bei Kai Witt von "Global fishing  Adventures", oder weitere Infos aucch bei mir.
Wäre echt schade, wenn da nix draus wird.
TL
Johannes


----------



## mastercraft (4. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

fahrt ihr mit Amin auf der Banoura ????


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

Hi, Amin heißt er, ist so ein älterer typ und hinkt auf einen bein, das boot allerdings ist die "Black Marine", ein 28m boot mit 2 Motoren und 4 doppelkabinen, ideal für 1 Woche offshore.


----------



## mastercraft (5. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

dann is es nicht der Amin den ich meine, seid froh den der is ein Abzocker.
mit der black marin bin ich im Oktober unterwegs gewesen. Super Crew!!!!


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

Willst nicht im Jänner nochmal? 2 kollegen brauch ma noch?


----------



## mastercraft (8. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

leider, bin im Jänner schon selber unterwegs.


----------



## mastercraft (8. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

das war im Oktober auf der Black Marine

Viel Spass


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. November 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

Wo geht´s hin im Jänner?
Schöne Königsmakrele, petri!


----------



## Krallblei (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neujahrstour Rotes Meer-Mitfahrer gesucht*

Sind jetzt drei Leute von hier Anfang Januar in Ägypten??
Und finden nicht zusammen:q

Jeder macht halt anderst Angelurlaub dort:vik:


----------

